# Until the Light Takes Us - The story of black metal



## sami (Oct 26, 2009)

Apple - Movie Trailers - Until the Light Takes Us



*I didn't find any posts via search function so I apologize if there's one already!


----------



## jymellis (Oct 26, 2009)

looks fukn badass


----------



## splinter8451 (Oct 26, 2009)

Damn that looks like it is gonna be awesome.


----------



## Apophis (Oct 26, 2009)

looks promising


----------



## Triple-J (Oct 26, 2009)

That looks awesome it's good to see a documentary about the subject instead of some bullshit drama were they use "dramatic license" to alter every part of the story (Rock Star anyone?) and tell something completely different.


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 27, 2009)

Storego1 said:


> I need to take subway for about an hour to school every day. Sometimes I feel boring. I want to buy a TV cell phone like it to kill the boring time. Anyone can give me suggestion? Is it connected well in the subway?




perhaps you can find it on the tracks.


----------



## Desi (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm not a big fan of Black Metal, but the history behind the sub genre is probably the most intriguing, and most fascinating of all musical beginnings. I'll be definitely keeping my eyes open for this one. Hail the darkness, mo'fugas!!!


----------



## cwhitey2 (Aug 1, 2015)

Sorry for the Necro, but I finally watched all of this and didn't want to start another thread.

Anyone else watch this besides the 2 ppl that posted? 


I thought it freaking awesome.


----------



## ShiftKey (Aug 1, 2015)

Aye I watched it a few years ago


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 1, 2015)

For some strange reason, I own it on DVD. It's good, though I kind of wish there was more music in it... it was almost like someone who didn't know what black metal was could watch the doc and both (1) still not have a good idea as to what black metal sounded like and (2) think that Varg was anything but a psychopath.


----------



## Sofos (Aug 2, 2015)

Demiurge said:


> For some strange reason, I own it on DVD. It's good, though I kind of wish there was more music in it... it was almost like someone who didn't know what black metal was could watch the doc and both (1) still not have a good idea as to what black metal sounded like and (2) think that Varg was anything but a psychopath.



A psychopath who likes his Corn Flakes crispy


----------



## Dusty Chalk (Aug 2, 2015)

Queued up on Netflix (DVD, not streaming, alas). Thanks for the rec.


----------



## Chiba666 (Aug 3, 2015)

Watched it a few times, bought it a few years back and I kinda like it. its not perfect by any means. I think its the best of a bad bunch and yes Varg is painted as a normal man who happened to be behind bars.

I think Fenris comes across well, articulate and level headed even though he does have issues on the train and nowadays seems to be the metal guru on all that is true and kvlt.

Frost with his whole bizarre fire breathing and arm cutting deal sticks to the BM preconceived notions of being unhinged.

May watch again in the near future


----------

